

Will the PC will be replaced by the Apple iStack? - ukdm
http://www.extremetech.com/computing/93854-the-pc-will-be-replaced-by-the-apple-istack

======
paulo_gws
"It would be called the Mac Desktop, and it would combine to form [the]
iStack."

I really doubt that. Apple isn´t looking for this market anymore, just see
what they did with Final Cut X . Professional things? Run it on a MacbookPro!
Home stuff? Here are the exceptional Macbook Air.

------
pedalpete
Hasn't the laptop already replaced the desktop for the majority of the market?

It is only the uber-high-end that is looking for 'upgradability' and 'slots'.
Though I don't deny it is entirely possible that a new desktop form-factor may
be on the way, it is a very niche market.

